# Pointing Dog Journals



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Spring cleaning in progress. I have about a dozen Pointing Dog Journals magazines.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Gone


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)




----------

